# No Font Colors



## mjscott

Many people post using a different color font to point out the parts they want to be examined by another forer@.

When I first started with WordReference, I had all colors of fonts. Now I do not. I'm not sure when the change occurred, but I have posted to general comments and suggestions in the past concerning this issue.

Is there something that I can download in order to get my font colors and to to see other people's font colors again?

Thanks!


----------



## ElaineG

When you click on the underlined A in the reply box (where normally a host of font colors would appear) what do you see?


----------



## belén

*I am posting this using many colors.*

Don't you see them?


----------



## cuchuflete

Belén, each one looks like a colorful ducky!

MJ- Have you changed monitors/displays, or configuration of anything about your display?  Have you changed any system elements, such as operating system software or browser?

I ask because I have changed every one of those things, and have never lost color on my Mac.  Yours seems to be the only reported case of color loss, so I suspect it is in your local environment, rather than a vBulletin forum software change, that is causing it.

Also, does the loss of color only affect text?  Can you see color in avatars?


----------



## mjscott

I can see colors in avatars, but not in fonts. Belen's font is as black on white background as a newspaper. Your avatar is a whitish-pink flower with a line of pink near the center and a green middle. Belen's duck is yellow with an orange beak. I have no idea what happened--but I don't have a Mac. Microsoft automatically comes on some time in the middle of the night and updates me....I know, a dangerous thing....(One of the pop-up boxes refused to go away one day, so I hit the OK button....)

I'm sure they won't be as helpful as Forer@s--although it's probably they who need to fix the problem.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi MJ,
Sorry we haven't been able to diagnose it.  Rather than relying on MS, you might try a user group.  I'm sure they are out there, and apt to be more helpful.  I'll browse the vBulletin forum to see if anyone else has had this problem.

regards,
cuchu


----------



## mkellogg

Hi MJ,

You might try clearing your browser's cache, or testing with another browser.

Mike


----------



## mjscott

It is my computer--I get colors when I log on to WordReference from my school computer. I clear my caches (cookies and files) whenever things either get slow or my mouse doesn't seem to go where I want when I want. I'll try cuchuflete's idea of an ms user's forum and report back if I get any feedback.
Thanks.


----------



## ChiKo

Hi!

If you could post your system configuration (processor speed, RAM amount, operating system and browser brand/version) with as many details (service packs in case of MS-Windows, which I assume you have) as you can gather, then I may suggest more accurate possible solutions.

For now, the only guess I can do is the following (assuming you're using _Windows Internet Explorer 7_):

Press the Alt key to _bring the menu_. Then go to _Tools_ and click on _'Internet Options'_. A window with different tabs will appear.
In the _'General'_ Tab there is a bottom group called 'Appearence' where *'Color'*, *'Languages'*, *'Fonts'* and  *'Accessibility'* buttons exist. Click on them and you'll get to the format override options. There could be something checked that inhibes the page's current colors and layout, so play around if you don't actually need that checked, or it wasn't you who clicked them. Final step is to delete the cache (files, and cookies), close and reopen the browser. It should be working by then.

If it didn't work, alas, we'll have to be drastic and actually 'delete' all the enhancements and BHOs. Reopen the _Internet Options_, but now warp right to the last tab, _'Advanced'_. below the grouped checkboxes space there is a panic button called *'Restore advanced settings'* and below it a 'Freak out' button labeled *'Reset...'*. This last buton restores your IE completely, so if nothing worked, try that as a last chance.

Good luck!


----------

